# Please Spread the Word



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, everybody. I don't feel so comfortable posting this and maybe it's inappropriate. Please remove it if that's the case.

My wife is in desperate need of some dental work that we just cannot afford. My brother helped set up a funding campaign on her behalf. I've always mocked and made fun of the whole crowd funding idea, but here we are.

I would really appreciate it if anyone would be willing to share the link with your circles.

Thank you, all.

https://www.gofundme.com/f/22v49pqh...e-sheet&rcid=a56db66e7bbb4cbf9e1b263a2c837b69


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Best wishes to your family. I work in health insurance and dental is so far screwed up, no offense intended to anyone on here who's a dentist. That is definitely one thing that needs a major overhaul. 

I'll do what I can do donate or spread the word and best of luck to you.


----------

